# فيس بوك يعرف كل شيء عنك ....



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا  يوجد موقع يدفعك على مشاركة معلوماتك الشخصية بمحض إرادتك كما يفعل الفيس  بوك، وفي الضوء سياسات الخصوصية الجديدة التي يطبقها الموقع، نقدم لكم  قائمة ليست شاملة أبداً لكنها تضم ما يعرفه عنك أكبر موقع تواصل اجتماعي  -إذا سمحت له ذلك-*





*– اسمك الكامل.*





*- تاريخ ميلادك.*





*- توجهاتك الدينية.*





*- توجهاتك السياسية.*





*- اللغات التي تتحدثها.*





*- اسم المستخدم التي تستعمله.*





*- رقم تلفونك المحمول.*





*- الجملة المقتبسة المفضلة لديك.*





*- الوصول إلى جميع معلومات اتصال بريدك الالكتروني.*





*- صورتك والألبومات الشخصية.*





*- مدرستك الثانوية.*





*- السنة التي تخرجت فيها من المدرسة.*





*- إذا لم تتخرج من المدرسة.*





*- موطنك الأصلي.*





*- جامعتك.*





*- السنة التي تخرجت فيها من الجامعة.*





*- إذا لم تتخرج من الجامعة.*





*- صاحب عملك.*





*- أصحاب عملك السابقين.*





*- تاريخ خطوبتك.*





*- تاريخ زواجك.*


*- تاريخ طلاقك.*





*- تاريخ انفصالك.*





*- عند دخولك في علاقة مفتوحة.*





*- عندما أصبحت في علاقة “معقدة”.*





*- مكان تواجدك الحالي.*





*- مكان سكنك وإقامتك بالضبط.*





*- أي موقع شخصي أنشاته.*





*- علاقاتك الماضية والحالية.*





*- أفراد عائلتك.*





*- الأفلام التي شاهدتها.*





*- الأفلام التي تودت مشاهدتها.*





*- المسلسلات التي شاهدتها.*





*- المسلسلات التي تود مشاهدتها.*





*- الكتب التي تنوي قرائتها.-*





*- الكتب التي قرأتها.*





*- الأماكن التي زرتها.*





*- الشخصيات العامة المفضلة لديك.*





*- الممثلون والمخرجون المفضلون لديك.*





*- الفرق والموسيقيون المفضلون لديك.*





*- المسلسلات المفضلة لديك.*





*- الكتب المفضلة لديك.*





*- الأفلام المفضلة لديك.*





*- المصادر الإخبارية المفضلة لديك.*





*- “الأشخاص الملهمون” المفضلون لديك.*





*- المطاعم المفضلة لديك.*





*- الطعام المفضل لديك.*





*- المواقع المفضلة لديك.*





*- الرياضيون المفضلون لديك.*





*- الفريق الرياضي المفضل لديك.*





*- الملابس المفضلة لديك.*





*- “الاهتمامات والنشاطات” المفضلة لديك.*





*- عدد الخطوات التي قمتها في ذلك اليوم (عبر تطبيق Moves).*





*- عدد السعرات الحرارية التي حرقتها.*





*- إذا ركضت ولأي مسافة ومدة (عبر تطبيق Moves).*





*- إذا ركبت الدراجة ولأي مسافة ومدة (عبر تطبيق Moves).*





*- إذا تدربت في النادي “وأكثر من 60 نشاط آخر باستخدام المدة” (عبر تطبيق Moves).*





*- الموقع الحقيقي التي اخترت التواجد فيه أنت وأصدقائك “أصدقاء في مكان قريب” (عبر خاصية nearby friends).*





*-  البرنامج التلفزيوني التي تشاهدته حالياً، أثناء كتابتك لتحديث حالتك على  تطبيق الفيسبوك في الموبايل إذا قمت باختيار تحديث حالتك عبر أداة المشاهدة  التي أضافها الفيسبوك مؤخراً.*





*-  الأغنية التي تستمع إليها حالياً أثناء كتابتك لتحديث حالتك على تطبيق  الفيسبوك في الموبايل إذا قمت باختيار تحديث حالتك عبر أداة المشاهدة التي  أضافها الفيسبوك مؤخراً.*





*- أي شيء يسجله هاتفك خلال 15 ثانية من كتابتك لتحديث حالتك على الفيسبوك.*





*- ما تفعله داخل التطبيقات التي وثّقتها باستخدام حسابك على الفيسبوك.*





*- شكل وجهك حالياً وإلى الأبد.*





*- النصوص والأشخاص الذين راسلتهم (عبر WhatsApp/Messenger).*





*- الأشخاص الذين تبحث عنهم.*





*- الأماكن التي تبحث عنها.*





*- الأصدقاء الذين تبحث عنهم.*





*- الأشخاص الذين تظهر معهم في الصور.*





*- صديقك المقرب يُحدد عبر عدد الصور التي تجمعك معه.*





*- الحفلات التي حضرتها.*





*- الأحداث التي شاركت بها.*





*- الصفحات التي تعجبك.*





*- الصحفات التي أنشأتها.*





*- المجموعات المنضم إليها.*





*- المجموعات التي أنشأتها.*





*- الإعلانات التي تضغط عليها.*





*- المواقع الأخرى التي تتصفحها.*





*- الأشخاص الذين يثيرون إعجابك.*





*- والمعلومة المفضلة لدينا “اكتب عن نفسك.”*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

يعرف عننا اكترر ما اهلنا يعرفوا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## أَمَة (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الشاطر اللي ميحطش معلوماته الشخصية، وكمان لما يعطيك الفيسبوك الخيار بان تذكر ما صلة العلاقة بينك وبين فلان او علان، مش ضروري ترد عليهم وتقول انه اخ او صديق أو قريب.


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الحذر مطلوب 
مابقئ  فيه خصوصية بإي شي 
فكل شئ فى هذا الزمن ممكن
يسلمو للموضوع كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> الشاطر اللي ميحطش معلوماته الشخصية، وكمان لما يعطيك الفيسبوك الخيار بان تذكر ما صلة العلاقة بينك وبين فلان او علان، مش ضروري ترد عليهم وتقول انه اخ او صديق أو قريب.


هناك اشياء يطر الانسان لوضعها

اعطي بعض الامثال

نمرة موبايلك وهذا ضروري حتى اذا سرق الفيس تستطيع ارجاعه
========
اللذين يلعبون العاب على الفيس وهم الاكثرية
الزامي يعطوا معلومات
 واشياء كثيرة غيرها


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يعرف عننا اكترر ما اهلنا يعرفوا ههههههههههههههه


فعلا
واول شيء الاي بي


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

فعلا كلدانية
الحذر ضروري قدر الاستطاعة


----------



## اني بل (11 نوفمبر 2014)

حلو لأنه حلقة تواصل مع أهلينا المسافرين عنا عشان نتواصل معهم ونعرف اخبارهم وننقل لهم أخبارنا 
وحتى نشوف صورهم ويشوفوا صورنا ....
فكرته حلووووة لكن انا مع الحذر عشان اللي مابيحذر ما بيسلم في امور يجب التريث فيها قبل كتابته حرصا" على السلامة
ميرسي كليمووو
كل مواضيعك مميزة وبتشدنا لمتابعتها بشغف 
ربنا يبارك تعبك 
تقييم لانتقاءك بجد مميز


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 نوفمبر 2014)

كل مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي هي واجه لأجهزه مخابراتيه 
تحقق الغرض الذي تريده من أشخاص معينين والتلصص علي الدول الاخري.

ـ ـ ـ

تابع هذه الحقائق نقلاً عن المصري اليوم






«فيس بوك» هو عبارة عن شبكة اجتماعية إلكترونية تُمكّن المستخدمين بالانضمام إليها للاتصال بالآخرين والتفاعل معهم، وأصبح «فيس بوك» حاليًا أحد أهم وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي في كل دول العالم، كما أصبح مصدرًا مهمًا للأخبار والأعمال والتجارة، وطبقًا للإحصائيات فهناك أكثر من 20 مليون مستخدم لموقع «فيس بوك» في مصر.






يدير الموقع شركة «فيس بوك»، ويمتلكها مارك زوكربيرج، الذي أسس الموقع في البداية بالاشتراك مع كل من داستين موسكوفيتز وكريس هيوز اللذين تخصصا في دراسة علوم الحاسب وكانا رفيقي «زوكربيرج» في سكن الجامعة عندما كان طالبًا في جامعة هارفارد.






كان الاشتراك في الموقع مقتصرًا في بداية الأمر على طلبة جامعة هارفارد، ولكنها امتدت بعد ذلك لتشمل الكليات الأخرى في مدينة بوسطن وجامعة آيفي ليج وجامعة ستانفورد، ثم اتسعت دائرة الموقع لتشمل أي طالب جامعي، ثم طلبة المدارس الثانوية، وأخيرًا أي شخص يبلغ من العمر 13 عامًا فأكثر، ويضم الموقع حاليًا أكثر من مليار مستخدم على مستوى العالم، منهم 20 مليون مستخدم نشط في مصر طبقًا للإحصائيات.






وأثير الكثير من الجدل حول موقع «فيس بوك» على مدار الأعوام القليلة الماضية، فقد تم حظر استخدام الموقع في العديد من الدول خلال فترات متفاوتة، كما حدث في سوريا وإيران، كما تم حظر استخدام الموقع في العديد من جهات العمل لإثناء الموظفين عن إهدار أوقاتهم في استخدام تلك الخدمة، كذلك، مثلت انتقادات موجهة إلى «فيس بوك» مخاوف بشأن الحفاظ على الخصوصية وهي واحدة من المشكلات التي يواجهها رواد الموقع، وكثيرًا ما تمت تسوية هذا الأمر بين طرفي النزاع.






إذا كنت تعتقد أن كل ما سبق مجرد معلومات روتينية، إذا كنت تشعر بذلك فعليك قراءة النقاط التالية بدقة لأنك غالبًا لا تعرفها.

1- هناك أكثر من 600 ألف محاولة قرصنة يومية على حسابات «فيس بوك»، يتم التعامل معها بشكل مباشر.






2- كان الممثل آل باتشينو أول وجه يستخدم كواجهة Facebook.






3- مستخدمو الهواتف الذكية يتابعون حساباتهم على Facebook بمتوسط 14 مرة على الأقل يوميًا.. إحصائية.






4- قتل أكثر من 10 آلاف شخص حول العالم بسبب خلاف بدأ على صفحات Facebook منها حالات كانت بسبب حذف بعض الأشخاص لآخرين.






5- Facebook يتابع كل المواقع التي تزورها يوميًا، وبشكل تفصيلي بطريقة إلكترونية، حتى لو قمت بالخروج من هذه المواقع وحذفت كل المعلومات الخاصة بها من على جهازك.






6- يشعر شخص من بين كل 3 أشخاص بالإحباط بعد كل زيارة لـFacebook.. دراسة.






7- تم اختيار اللون الأزرق للصفحة الرئيسية والصفحات الداخلية لـFacebook لأن مارك زوكربيرج، مالك الشركة يعاني من عمى الألوان في لوني «الأحمر والأخضر».






8- هناك ما يقرب من 30 مليون متوفى لا تزال حساباتهم سارية Facebook.

9- حجبت الصين كلًا من Facebook و«تويتر» وصحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» من على الإنترنت منذ عام 2009، ولم يعد أي مواطن بإمكانه الدخول على الموقع حتى هذه اللحظة.






10- 30% من حالات الطلاق التي تداولتها محاكم الولايات المتحدة منذ عام 2011 كان أحد أسبابها استخدام الزوج أو الزوجة لـFacebook بكثافة.






11- أخيرًا.. بالطبع لا تفكر في محاولة حجب مارك زوكربيرج مالك شركة Facebook من متابعة حسابك مثلما تفعل مع بعض الأشخاص، لأنك لم تستطع، وعليك المحاولة.






​


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

الفيس بوك بقى هو النت حاليا فى مصر


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2014)

طبعاً مجرد انك سجلت حساب بفيس بوك تكون قد اعطيت دون ان تدري نصف معلوماتك


----------



## soso a (12 نوفمبر 2014)

احنا تللى بنضيف المعلومات وممكن منضيفهاش او نظهرها


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> احنا تللى بنضيف المعلومات وممكن منضيفهاش او نظهرها


ايوة بس اول تسجيل الحساب نصف المعلومات بيعرفها من خلال الاصحاب  وتبادل المعلومات *والدردشة اي الرسايل الخاصة بيشوفها* هو الى اخره المعلومات كلها بتتجمع تلقائيا في مخازنه 

ناقص الانسان يقول بيته وعنوانه وبأي مدرسة او بأي شغل الى اخره
======

اكررالخاص اي الرسايل والدردشة عند الادارة هو كالعام


----------



## soso a (12 نوفمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ايوة بس اول تسجيل الحساب نصف المعلومات بيعرفها من خلال الاصحاب  وتبادل المعلومات *والدردشة اي الرسايل الخاصة بيشوفها* هو الى اخره المعلومات كلها بتتجمع تلقائيا في مخازنه
> 
> ناقص الانسان يقول بيته وعنوانه وبأي مدرسة او بأي شغل الى اخره
> 
> ...


وبعدين يعنى الواحد ميدرديش مع حد يعنى


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> وبعدين يعنى الواحد ميدرديش مع حد يعنى



لالالا
مقولتش مش تدردشوا
*هذا شر لا بد منه...*
لكن حضرتك قولتي احنا لو لم نعطيه المعلومات  لن يعرف شيئاً

كان عليا التوضيح..

طبعاً كون فيس بيعرف كل حاجة هذا لا يهمه 
الذي يهمه 
الاشياء الكبيرة التي تجري بين الدول
لذلك حتى لو عرفها 
علينا الامان

===========
الاخطر
اللي بيفضح
هو جوجل 
 اي كلمة بيقراها او صورة الى اخره بينشرها بعد 36 ساعة


----------



## اني بل (13 نوفمبر 2014)

شكله الفيس على قد مانو شيق وممتع غلى قد ماهو مخيف بجد لما قرات الكلام خفت منه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 نوفمبر 2014)

كل هذه المعلومات يطلبها الفس بوك
ولكن يمكنك ان ان تكتب كل البيانات المطلوبة
غير صحيحة
بس المشكلة فى التواصل مع الاصدقاء
فى هذه الحالة يمكن معرفة الكثير من المعلومات عنك


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> شكله الفيس على قد مانو شيق وممتع غلى قد ماهو مخيف بجد لما قرات الكلام خفت منه



 ما عندك فيس مش مهم


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل هذه المعلومات يطلبها الفس بوك
> ولكن يمكنك ان ان تكتب كل البيانات المطلوبة
> غير صحيحة
> بس المشكلة فى التواصل مع الاصدقاء
> فى هذه الحالة يمكن معرفة الكثير من المعلومات عنك



لو كان الواحد ها يعمل الفيس من غير ما يشتغل او يتواصل يبقى 
ما لوش لزمه

بالتأكيد الذي  ينشيء حساب فيس للشغل او التواصل


----------



## اني بل (15 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع مميز يستحق التثبيت عن جدارة واستحقاق 
ربنا يباركك كلدانية


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2014)

كلدانية
=======
سعيد لتثبيتك الموضع  اختى العزيزة..
جزيل شكري وامتناني  لذوقك الرائع..


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> كلدانية
> =======
> سعيد لتثبيتك الموضع اختى العزيزة..
> جزيل شكري وامتناني لذوقك الرائع..


 موضوع مهم للكل 
ويستحق التثبيت
كل الشكر ليك ولموضوع الجميل كليمو
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## زهرة القصر (9 سبتمبر 2022)

انا بحط معلومات خاطئة مش شرط تحط كل شيء الصحيح في حياتك الشخصية خصوصية مش لازم فيس بوك يعرفو كل شيء خاطئ هو شو عرفه أن المعلومات خاطئة 
بنسبة لرقم الهاتف ممكن تحط ايميل بداله مافي مشكلة


----------



## زهرة القصر (9 سبتمبر 2022)

انا بحط معلومات خاطئة مش شرط تحط كل شيء الصحيح
 في حياتك الشخصية خصوصية مش لازم فيس بوك يعرفو كل شيء الصحيح  هو شو عرفه أن المعلومات الصحيحة يعني فيك تحط معلومات خاطئة 
بنسبة إلى رقم الهاتف ممكن تحط ايميل بداله مافي مشكلة


----------

